# AST Max-OT



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2003)

Has anyone tried this program?

I am reading thru it now...it does not want you doing any forced reps, no big deal for me cause I work out alone and I have not done forced reps in a long time anyway.


_Positive failure is when a set is performed to the positive limit of muscle exhaustion. In other words, you are done with a set when you are no longer able to complete a rep on your own. This positive-failure should occur between the fourth and sixth rep. Max-OT does not employ forced reps beyond maybe partial help on the last rep of a set. 

Contrary to what most have been led to believe, forced reps are counter productive to building muscle. They artificially fatigue the muscle, deplete muscle energy stores, and produce non-progressive overload just to name a few. 

How many times have you seen people in the gym training and one guy's spotting another and yelling in his face to do two more reps when he really should have stopped two reps ago. Do not do forced reps. _


*Who here does forced reps?*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

no one has even looked at this program???


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

this is very interesting:

_*Warming Up The Wrong Way - Are You Guilty? *

 I would say that 99% of the people that train warm-up wrong. And in doing so, it reduces their ability to produce maximum overload for maximum growth growth. Again, as I discussed in the last section, this incorrect technique has been and continues to be passed along from gym to gym, coach to athlete, magazine to subscriber, etc., etc. It's like a weed you can't get rid of.

A somewhat unfortunate thing about building muscle is that there is no definite  "right" or "wrong" way to go about it. What I mean is, you can train wrong and still build muscle. Max-OT is about building maximum muscle and strength in the shortest amount of time. Max-OT extracts all the physiological understanding of what stimulates muscle growth and wraps it all up into a systematic, step-by-step plan that will maximize the muscle growth parameters and eliminate the regression caused by typical training programs.

How NOT to warm-up.

Let's use the Bench Press as an example here. For sake of description we'll say that 275 is the maximum for 3 reps. Here is how most people do a bench workout.

They load the bar with 135 pounds and do about 10 or 15 reps. They'll rest a few minutes and then go to 185 pounds. Here they do another 10 reps. Then they go to 205 pounds and do about 10 reps. After a little rest, they go to 225 pounds and do 7 or 8 reps depending on how good they feel.

So far that is 4 sets. Now throw on 20 pounds to 245 and do about 7 reps. That's set number 6 and they haven't even started to build muscle yet. From here they take the 10's off and put on some 25's. At 275 pounds the barely knock out 3 reps.

Can you point out the mistakes here? They warmed up. No question about that, but they did so at the expense of strength and overload. In other words, their technique for warming up resulted in poor or inadequate muscle fiber stimulation and overload due to premature muscle fatigue.

Warming Up Is Warming Up. 
 Understand that warming-up is nothing more than "warming-up". What this means is that you should warm-up the muscle group you are training in a fashion that will allow you to infuse the right amount of blood into the muscle and connective tissue and progressively introduce the increasing overload to this muscle group. This warm-up process should not fatigue the muscle. I repeat, the warm-up process should not fatigue the muscle. If you generate any muscle fatigue whatsoever during your warm-up sets you will compromise muscle overload and growth. 


Proper Max-OT warm-up techniques introduce blood into the muscle group, progressively acclimate the muscle and soft tissue to the heavy weight, and does not fatigue the muscle. A fatigued muscle is a weak muscle. A  muscle not "ready" for heavy weight is an injury prone muscle. The key is to warm-up the muscle being trained so it can handle maximum overload without injury, while at the same time not fatiguing the muscle in the process.

I am going to show you how to implement a technique into your training that will provide immediate results in the amount of weight you use. Remember, muscle growth is dictated by overload. The greater the overload placed on a muscle, the greater the growth response from that muscle.

We are going to take the same weight scenario on the Bench Press as used before, but we'll use the Max-OT warm-up technique. This technique will allow you to lift more weight for more overload and more growth.

Understand that the only sets that actually induce muscle growth are the heavy sets - the sets using maximum weight for 4 to 6 reps. All other sets besides these will not produce overload needed to induce growth. These sets are merely preludes to the muscle-building sets. With this known, now you can see why it's critical to intelligently warm-up so you can maximize the growth producing sets.
_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

_*Warming Up The Right Way. *

 Here we are going to take the Bench Press and show you a proper warm-up technique that will allow you to lift more weight on your heavy sets. Remember, more weight - more overload - more muscle.

Again well use 275 as your heavy weight. If you typically warm-up and train like I pointed out earlier the 275 will feel a lot lighter this time.

First Set: 135 x 12 reps (warm-up)

These should be good smooth reps. Not too slow and not to fast. Your main goal is to increase blood flow and get the feel of the movement and the weight. After this first set you should rest about 2 minutes.

Second Set: 135 x 10 reps (warm-up)

Same weight as before. Rhythm should be a little faster this time. Not much faster. Rest about 2 minutes.

Third Set: 185 x 6 reps (warm-up)

This should be a deliberate set done at a moderate pace. This is the next step in weight acclimation. It should feel light and 4 reps should be very easy. Rest about 2 to 3 minutes before the next set.

Fourth Set: 225 x 3 reps (weight acclimation)

You should follow the same rhythm as in the last set. 3 strong reps. Rest 2  minutes before next set.

Fifth Set: 255 x 1 rep (weight acclimation)

That's right, just 1 rep. The purpose here is weight acclimation. This should be a strong, powerful and deliberate rep.

Sixth, Seventh, and Eighth Set: 285 x 4 to 6 reps (muscle-building)

These are the muscle building sets. Very important. These are the only sets that produce muscle growth. All the sets leading up to these heavy sets are merely warm-up sets and are treated as just that and nothing more.

Notice we went to 285 instead of 275. Warming up the Max-OT allows you to use heavier weight during the most important muscle building sets._


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

_*Eliminating And Avoiding Unnecessary Sets*

 Anytime you do a set it should be performed for a defined purpose. In essence there are only three types of sets - warm-up sets, weight acclimation sets, and muscle building sets. There are no in-betweens. No other set should exist and from the standpoint of building muscle, no other set does exist. Each set you do should be clearly defined and fall into one of these 3 categories. 
Think about your typical workout. How many sets do you do that have no clear definition? You know the sets that fall somewhere between a warm-up set, a weight acclimation set, and a muscle building set. These sets should be eliminated and a structured Max-OT workout does just that.

A set that is neither a warm-up set, a weight acclimation set, or a muscle building set does nothing for muscle growth. In fact, these undefined sets rob the muscle of maximum growth by inducing fatigue. Fatigue is muscle growth's worst enemy.

Here is an example of unnecessary sets typically done during most non Max-OT workouts.

Let's say you just finished your Flat Bench Press routine. Now it's time to move over to Incline Bench Press. Most people will follow another inefficient warm-up routine for Incline Bench Press like they did on their Flat Bench Press routine. Why? Your chest muscles are certainly warm and able to handle maximum weight. Why would you go through the entire warm-up scenario again when you're training essentially the same muscle?

Think about the training you have done in the past and add up all the unnecessary sets you do in a typical routine. Imagine how much this has robbed you of muscle growth.

_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

_*Unnecessary Sets Continued . . . *

 Wasted warm-up sets apply to every muscle group being trained. There is no need for repetitive warm-up sets for the same muscle group within different exercises. This only adds further fatigue and depletes muscle energy substrates that ultimately rob your muscle's ability to handle maximum overload. 
"Do Not" Specifics.

1. Do not pyramid unnecessarily.

One of the worst training methods ever introduced is pyramid training. This is where you start out light and then add small increments of weight with each set - going to failure each set until you get to your heaviest set. After the heavy set you then lighten the weight just opposite to how you increased it on the way up. Then you complete reps to failure for each set on the way down.

As I said, this is probably the least efficient way possible to build muscle yet it is the most common training approach used today. So if you are training this way the first thing you should ask yourself is - Why do I do this?

When you structure your sets like this, for whatever muscle group you are training, you deprive them of not only the overload they are capable of, but also the overload needed to induce efficient muscle growth.

2. Never go to failure on a warm-up set.

This is the ultimate training sin. Never, ever, ever, ever, go to failure with a warm-up set. This is the perfect way to sabotage a workout and stop muscle growth dead in its tracks.

3. Do not warm-up the same muscle group twice.

Never re-warm a muscle group just because you have proceeded to a different exercise. 

Examples: There is no need to warm-up on the Leg Press after a squat routine. There is no need to start out light on Barbell Curls after finishing Dumbbell Curls. Likewise, there is no need to start out light on Cable Rows after Barbell Rows.

It's very important to never do unnecessary reps, sets, or exercises when trying to build muscle. This is why warming up properly is so critical. In Max-OT training the heavy sets for 4 to 6 reps is where everything happens. All sets preceding these heavy sets are just performed to get the muscle groups ready for the 4 to 6 rep sets.

Doing any proceeding sets in a manner that will impede in any way the execution of the heavy sets will be counter-productive to building muscle. It's imperative that you understand the difference between the three different types of sets in Max-OT training.
_


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

_*Weight Acclimation Sets *

 Just what is a weight acclimation set? Weight acclimation sets are a form of warm-up sets that are done to allow your muscles, tendons, joints, and ligaments to become accustom to the increasing weight overload. 
A warm-up set pumps blood into the muscle and surrounding and supporting soft tissue. This enhances flexibility and elasticity of the muscle. A weight acclimation set is performed to progressively introduce the increasing overload to the muscle, joints, and supporting soft tissue in preparation for the high-intensity, heavy sets.

Weight acclimation sets are very important in preventing injury. These sets condition the muscle and soft tissue for the upcoming heavy sets. Neither warm-up sets nor weight acclimation sets build muscle, but they are integral to building muscle by preparing the muscle and supporting soft tissue for the heavy weight.

Because warm-up sets and weight acclimation sets don't build muscle, they must be done in a manner that does not impede, but enhances the muscle building sets. This is the essence of weight acclimation.

Weight acclimation sets allow your muscles to "prepare" for upcoming heavy sets without fatiguing the muscle being worked. Proper warm-up techniques utilizing weight acclimation sets will enhance your muscle's ability to maximize nerve-muscle contraction and lift heavier weights for maximum overload generation._


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

_*Muscle Burn - Muscle Pump *

 I want to talk about another grossly mistaken fallacy in weight training and building muscle. You often hear people screaming at their training partners in the gym things like "Come on, make it burn.", "No pain, no gain.", "Give me another rep!" and other silly gym lingoes that make them feel as if they are training with ultimate intensity. And don't get me wrong, some train quite hard and these outbursts seem to help them with their intensity. What I'm leading to are training myths that have become accepted as muscle building indicators. 
Muscle Burn

The burning sensation that certain types of training bring on is believed by most to be a sign of a successful  growth promoting workout. Many seek it out and strive to achieve this burning sensation as an indicator to a good workout.

Well let me tell you, that muscle "burn" is not an indicator of an optimum workout. This burn is caused by infusion of lactic acid.  Lactic acid is a byproduct of glycogen metabolism in muscle tissue. Lactic acid is not good for muscle growth. In fact, it impairs growth. Where does this burning sensation come from? It comes from lactic acid due to high reps. Not only does high rep training supply insufficient overload for growth it also causes high muscle lactic acid levels that lead to tissue catabolism, oxidative stree and delayed muscle recovery.

Muscle Pump

The muscle pump you feel when training is a result of blood actually being "trapped" in the muscles being worked. The muscle pump is certainly a good psychological boost during training and accompanies just about all resistance exercise. And as your muscles become larger so will the pump you get while you train. Now while this muscle pump is not really a bad thing, it is not necessarily an indicator of optimum muscle overload. As you progress in your development you will find that achieving a noticeable pump even during your warm-up sets to be much easier and more prominent. More muscle - more "trapped" blood - bigger pump._


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

_*Muscle Overload *

 Muscle overload is what you are after. The entire concept behind Max-OT is to tap into the underlying physiological adaptation processes that stimulate muscle growth. Overload is the stimulus that induces a muscle to grow. Muscle "burn" does not stimulate growth. Muscle "pump" does not stimulate muscle growth. Overload stimulates growth. 
Once into adulthood, muscle growth is not a natural process. It has to be ignited through overload adaptation. In order for a muscle to grow it must have a reason. From a pure training standpoint muscle overload is the only stimulus that can generate muscle growth. The greater the overload, the greater the need for the muscle to adapt. A muscle adapts to overload by growing in size and strength.

As you are well aware, Max-OT is centered completely around achieving progressively increasing muscular overload at every workout. In fact, each time you train you should attempt to increase the overload from the previous training session. If this is not attempted there will be no need for the muscles being trained to adapt and grow.

Max-OT always seeks to force muscle to grow. Progressive increases in overload and intensity are what are required for muscle growth.

This leads me to the final subject in this week's lesson - Muscle Memory._


----------



## Max. Q (Feb 5, 2003)

Great article Prince. I'd like to read the rest, is there more to it? It's almost as if I read something similar...Poliquin? Ian King?...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2003)

This was a good read.  However, I am not giving up on forced reps.  I feel like without them I just don't grow as much.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 5, 2003)

I do forced reps, from time to time.  I'll read this and get back to you.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

this is not the whole program, it's just some pieces that I found interesting.


----------



## ffej34 (Feb 5, 2003)

I've been useing max-out for 2 years off and on and i've made great gains.I 40 years old and the program has work for me.I'm 6 foot and weighed 195 in nov. 2002 now i weigh 225 feb 5 2003 my body fat is about 7%.The year before i did the same thing but only got up to 215lbs.I work in construction paveing roads so i don't work out in the summer months too hot so i lose a lot of muscle.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree with the muscle building theory....that is alot like I lift if you have ever read some post of mine. But I don't agree with not doing forced reps. That is old school and goes against everything I have ever believed. But interesting.


----------



## ffej34 (Feb 5, 2003)

Well i guess what there saying is once your muscle is overloaded let it be rest eat right and grow.But if your attempting your last rep of a set and can't make your allow to treat it like a forced rep just don't do another.Thats what i do anyway and it does work. I'm in and out of the gym in 30 to 40 mins.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> But I don't agree with not doing forced reps. That is old school and goes against everything I have ever believed. But interesting.



well, that's the first thing that the program asks you to do, forget everything you know and everything you have learned.


----------



## ffej34 (Feb 5, 2003)

Prince
All i can say,give 8 weeks of your life and give a try,you'll like it but you need someone to train with you.You have to use the heaviest weights you can use for 6 to 4 reps.Good luck!


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, that's the first thing that the program asks you to do, forget everything you know and everything you have learned.



This approach is not exactly revolutionary.

Now, if you want to read about an approach that is, read on HST.  That, my friend, is revolutionary.  Scary too.

This program is decent to cycle but not a solid long term approach though.  You need to work in other rep ranges.

P.S.  Many of the statements quoted above, are just silly, and downright wrong.  Doesn't mean the approach is bad, just that it overexaggerates to make its point; something a truly solid program need not do.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ffej34 *_
> Prince
> All i can say,give 8 weeks of your life and give a try,you'll like it but you need someone to train with you.You have to use the heaviest weights you can use for 6 to 4 reps.Good luck!



Actually, my current "routine" is quite similar. 

Why would I need someone to train with? The program does not believe in forced reps, so why would I need a partner?


----------



## ffej34 (Feb 6, 2003)

Because your going to failure you might not get that last rep all the way up doesn't hurt to have some one help you finish that rep.Barbell bench presses can be a little dangerous with out someone helping.unless in a power rack.Thats what i mean.You must overload your muscles or this program will not work.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> well, that's the first thing that the program asks you to do, forget everything you know and everything you have learned.


Well, following Albob's southerners thread, You can't teach an old dog new tricks!!


----------



## ffej34 (Feb 6, 2003)

yea any work out is what you put in it!!!!!


----------



## Bear (Feb 15, 2003)

I just found this Max-Ot stuff and did a search and found this thread.

Anyone have anymore progress reports?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 15, 2003)

I have been following the main prinicples of it for about 2 weeks. I really like it, my work-outs are short, intense and I am using more weight than I ever have before. 

As far as continuing to use this work-out, I think you can contrary to what Twin Peak said. But as the program states you need to take a full week off from training every 8-10 weeks.


----------



## Bear (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I have been following the main prinicples of it for about 2 weeks. I really like it, my work-outs are short, intense and I am using more weight than I ever have before.
> 
> As far as continuing to use this work-out, I think you can contrary to what Twin Peak said. But as the program states you need to take a full week off from training every 8-10 weeks.


Cool!

After i finish up this 8 weeks of EDT, I'll break for a week, then maybe I'll give it a try.

Can I find YOUR routine somewhere?

Thanks Prince!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2003)

My Training Schedule

Day 1 - Legs
Day 2 - Off
Day 3 - Back/Tri???s
Day 4 - Cardio
Day 5 - Chest/Bi???s
Day 6 - Cardio
Day 7 - Shoulders/Traps
Day 8 - Repeat

I basically pick two exercises for each body part and do around 5 sets, not including warm-ups. I follow the Max-Ot warm-up principles, and do 5 "real" sets in the 4-6 rep range.


----------



## Bear (Feb 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> My Training Schedule
> 
> Day 1 - Legs
> ...


That split looks good (except for the cardio part) 

I think the one I'm doing now might work out as well.

Sun - rest
Mon - back/triceps
Tue - calves/abs
Wed - rest
Thu - chest/biceps
Fri - thighs/delts
Sat - rest

Thanks again Prince.


----------



## Grant_73 (Feb 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Bear *_
> That split looks good (except for the cardio part)
> 
> I think the one I'm doing now might work out as well.
> ...


Delts get worked alot on chest day.  Wouldn't working delts the day after chest cause over training?  I have been doing the Max-ot and enjoying it.  Here is my current split
Mon: chest/bis
tues: legs
wed:rest
thurs:delts/tris
fri: back


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 20, 2004)

he exaggerated on the warm ups

i only do a set of 6 on low weight slowly and stretch and massage the group im gonna work (except back ;D)


----------



## Monolith (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> _*Weight Acclimation Sets *
> 
> Just what is a weight acclimation set? Weight acclimation sets are a form of warm-up sets that are done to allow your muscles, tendons, joints, and ligaments to become accustom to the increasing weight overload.
> ...




I realize 'weight-acclimation' sets are nothing new... but is there any science behind them?

It sounds like its more psychological than physiological.  Do tendons actually 'prepare themselves' in the 10 minutes it takes you to do those weight-acclimation sets?


----------



## GAmuscle26 (Feb 20, 2004)

I learned about this program from a friend back in november. I like it myself. Now, that AST has redone the site, it's much easier to navigate through the program.


----------



## Charger (Feb 20, 2004)

I have done Max-ot along with GVT and the 2 complement each other well.


----------



## TwoWalks (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Charger *_
> I have done Max-ot along with GVT and the 2 complement each other well.



Great combination


----------



## clouddancerss (Feb 21, 2004)

*AST Max OT*

This is the only kind of training I do, and all the info is at the AST Sports Science web page!


----------



## Monolith (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I realize 'weight-acclimation' sets are nothing new... but is there any science behind them?
> 
> It sounds like its more psychological than physiological.  Do tendons actually 'prepare themselves' in the 10 minutes it takes you to do those weight-acclimation sets?



bump


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting this Prince, i train sort of similar to this, but not as structured, it's given me some ideas...


----------



## Chad Cena III (Feb 22, 2004)

I have tried this program and added a little strenght but not much.  No size gain and I was getting in 300g protein per day.  Stayed w/ it for 8 weeks before I dropped it, too many days a week for working out.  .02


----------



## neanderthal (Feb 23, 2004)

i used this program for a 10 week cycle when i was bulking. it worked great for me.


----------



## squanto (Feb 25, 2004)

5 warmup sets? thats a bit absurd. maybe that works for some people but i dont have time to sit around doing bs sets like that.


----------



## neanderthal (Feb 25, 2004)

yeah, i never did 5 warmup sets. i would usually do 2 warmup sets.  1 at a medium weight for about 5 reps, then maybe 3 reps for my next, but add a little more weight.  i like doing this because your working weight doesnt seem like its as much of a shock when you begin your first real set.  i would also be sure to warm up my rotator cuffs first if i was doing my upper body


----------



## jadakris31 (Feb 25, 2004)

ive gotten better gains ever since i STOPPED using forced reps, but im assuming everyones body can act differently


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 26, 2004)

i've stared doing this...

Mon - Chest
Tue - Back/Abs
Weds - Rest
Thurs - Shoulders/Arms
Fri - Legs/Abs
Sat - Chest/Back/C.V. (light intense workout with diff. exercises)
Sun - Rest

I'll use Max-OT principles during the week, low reps and heavy, and then at the weekend that session is really just to pump up my upperbody, i do respond to working out more frequently so i feel adding another session in might benefit me

it says only do warm-ups for one exercise on each bodypart, so on other exercises do you just go straight to max, or add 1 warm-up set in? (which i'm doing atm just to get the movement) or do Weight Acc. sets?

you can definatly lift more by pacing yourself up to your max/working weight, they do make a big thing of it though, i mean its common sense that if you go to failiure before your final sets you will not be able to lift as much

to the guy who did this with GVT, what do you mean? a month on this then switch to GVT or something?

peace


----------



## clouddancerss (May 13, 2004)

The program calls for doing one bodypart a day for five days, then taking the weekend off, does anyone else follow this? Or do you split it up?


----------



## Walcwlr (Jun 3, 2004)

Has anyone tried the MAX-OT 3 day plan?

Mon: Back,Biceps, and Forarms
Wed: Chest, Shoulders, and Triceps
Fri: Legs, Calves, and Abs

I plan on starting the MAX-OT program, but would like to do it 3 days a week.  I plan on doing the MAX-OT Cardio on Tue and Thur.

Does it work?  Can it still be done under 40 min?


----------



## animalmachine (Jun 4, 2004)

40 minutes is possible if you don't warm up every muscle group.  i hate the max-ot warm up rules because it seems to take forever, yet i still go with it anyway.  maybe hating it is half the point because once i'm done with the warmup, i can't wait to lift at full intensity.  anyway, seeing how the 3 days are structured, it looks like you could get away with only warming up the first muscle group.  ie;  after doing back, your biceps should be ready to go, and after doing biceps, your forearms should be ready.  the same goes for wednesday where you should only have to warm up chest.  i could be totally wrong here, but this is the only way i see anyone completing these workouts in 40 minutes.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Jun 4, 2004)

I have had good results with the MAX OT plan.  The workouts are brief and intense, which is much easier for me to complete, because I respond better to lower volume.  Some people believe that the rep range is too low for optimal hypertrophy, and it may well be, but I grew and defintely became much stronger using the program.  

 Now I may only use it for a 4-6 week interval for strength training, but I still implement it into my program usually one or two times a year.


----------



## OmarJackson (Jun 4, 2004)

i think max-ot works great for most people because it suggests such an unusual rep-range scheme. I mean every bodybuilding mag (and most "bodybuilders" who read them) tell you to work in the 8-12 rep range, and powerlifters use singles, doubles, and triples.


----------

